# 49'Huffman Fast-Fix-Up



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Jul 19, 2018)

( Before Photo Not Mine...From For Sale Post )

1949 Huffman/Dayton, Just a fast fix up with all vintage parts//Tires

Re-used original rear hub.... light sand & steel wool....No good original paint could be found...Did use clear on it.

Really wanted to put this one back on the road before Summers end...Bike rides well & Can't believe how heavy it is.


----------



## stezell (Jul 19, 2018)

Cool bike man, that front end probably weighs a ton.


----------

